# Isaiah verses



## StriperAddict (Aug 21, 2012)

Just came across a valuable verse from Isaiah...

*Isaiah 32:17*
And the *work* of righteousness will be peace, And the service of righteousness, quietness and confidence forever.

One of the neat things about scripture has been the cohesiveness of subjects.  Faith, service, righteousnesss, peace and Sabbath rest are spoken here, as are so many places in the bible (*Isaiah 45:13*, *Hosea 2:19*, *Romans 14:17*, *Philippians 1:6*, *Hebrews 4:9* to name just a few). 
Is 32:17 gives assurance that what we do in faith is not without the reward of peace, a fruit of the Spirit. What incredible bounty in heart we have of our Lord, that what we sow unto the Spirit brings quietness/confidence, both now and throughout eternity! 


It's been a while since we've touched on a book or chapter in scripture and posted thoughts, so I thought I'd get something going with one of my fav books in the bible.

Comments welcomed on the above verse, or where ever in Isaiah you'd like to share.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 21, 2012)

The greatest physical blessing to be received by believers is the peace that surpasses our understanding.  It comes as our response to God's mercy and loving kindness towards us.

It is the most difficult to explain and define.  It is cleansing and renewing.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hallelujah!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome verse!!! Here's another:

Isaiah 66
Thus says the Lord: “Heaven is my throne, and the earth is my footstool; what is the house that you would build for me, and what is the place of my rest?
2  All these things my hand has made, and so all these things came to be, declares the Lord. But this is the one to whom I will look: he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.

God is telling everyone of us in a timeless fashion just what it takes to know Him.  I just think that is wonderful!


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 21, 2012)

formula1 said:


> But this is the one to whom I will look: he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.



Makes every fiber of my being cower to think that I might have been so brash as to dream that He might some day use me.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 21, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Just came across a valuable verse from Isaiah...
> 
> *Isaiah 32:17*
> And the *work* of righteousness will be peace, And the service of righteousness, quietness and confidence forever.
> ...





Isaiah is also one of my favored books. I find Isaiah wonderfully poetical. Isaiah or his school had great poets. 

I had overlooked in Isaiah that "the work of  righteousness is peace " athough the whole book is about this. Blessed are the peace makers I guess.  Thanks for sharing.  Oh, LOL, and although peace is a reward in a sense, it is the actual work or object to work for. It is the purpose of the Kingdom.

Peace bros.

PS. Isaiah 61 floors me every time I read it. Everytime.. it feeds me and gives me to drink. Everytime, it is as a spring ever running, a food store never bare.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 21, 2012)

hummerpoo said:


> Makes every fiber of my being cower to think that I might have been so brash as to dream that He might some day use me.


The children of God are His workmanship, created in the new man unto good works.  I understand your point but don't let that hold you back from the peace of dependency and surrender.  He that started those good works in you will bring them to pass!

If we seriously consider He is alive in us and delights in us because of Christ, not our works, then moving forward in His strength (not our own) will be a joy not a burden.  
Your post also had me think if this verse...
*Isaiah 6:8*
Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, “Whom shall I *send*? And who will go for us?” And I said, “Here am I. *Send* *me*!”

In different times of our lives and also moment by moment, we can apprehend such willingness because we know Him who goes before us!  A mighty Fortress is our God!


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 22, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> The children of God are His workmanship, created in the new man unto good works.  I understand your point but don't let that hold you back from the peace of dependency and surrender.  He that started those good works in you will bring them to pass!
> 
> If we seriously consider He is alive in us and delights in us because of Christ, not our works, then moving forward in His strength (not our own) will be a joy not a burden.
> Your post also had me think if this verse...
> ...



I too thought of Isaiah 6, but who in his heart of hearts has said “I am ruined”, not I, not really.

I can only look to His mercy, that I might be of the stump, and remain subject to pruning.  Perhaps, being subject to His attention is enough … Indeed, it is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Just came across a valuable verse from Isaiah...
> 
> *Isaiah 32:17*
> And the *work* of righteousness will be peace, And the service of righteousness, quietness and confidence forever.
> ...



Great verse. The catch here is out of faith.(ie, with purity of heart) I know a handful of "Christians" who do such things of faith as a duty, with an expected return on their investment, then wonder why they struggle. Works of faith cannot come with strings attached, that is not truly living in faith, but living in placing expectations on God, without the purity of heart and humble nature that we are not worthy.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I wonder if we read this correctly, "contrite in spirit and trembles at my word".

Now if I tremble at God's word it is because of joy and the tremendous love that flows from it and not because I fear God or his word.

If I am not worthy, then why are my parents who like me in turn are not worthy  why are they to be honored by me! someone even less worthy! Can someone of no worth even honor a speck of dust? let alone a parent-- even dust which has worth to a flea! has more honor on it, more worth?

To be contrite in spirit for me is to see myself as a poor specimen to be called to serve and yet still serve. I am not fit to even shine your shoes, or lase them, and not to button your shirts, but I will and clean the foods that fall on them from your mouth when they do one day.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 22, 2012)

aleluia    Isaiah   40 :31  will be printed on my next  deer/ buck shirt!


----------



## Obediah01 (Apr 21, 2014)

StriperAddict said:


> Just came across a valuable verse from Isaiah...
> 
> *Isaiah 32:17*
> And the *work* of righteousness will be peace, And the service of righteousness, quietness and confidence forever.



_Psalm 119:121  AIN. I have done judgment and justice: leave me not to mine oppressors_. 
This fella says he has kept His way and has many oppressors for it too. Does he still have his peace, am sure he does within.


----------

